# Como quitar el estaño de una placa PCB sin dañar el cobre y el plástico



## max7845 (Jul 3, 2009)

Estaba soldando los componentes en una placa PCB y me equivoque en una parte... se puede quitar el estaño.. me dijeron con un desoldador o chupón de estaño como estos, no habrá otras maneras.. con químicos, otras técnicas o trucos, etc..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2009)

viene una cinta pero jamas la use, la forma mas rapida y sensilla si sabes lo que haces con el soldador en mano y sin dormirte con el mismo sobre la plaqueta, es usar el chupador de estaño.


----------



## alexus (Jul 3, 2009)

des-soldador, cinta desoldante, o un cable multifilar aplastado, la cinta y el cable los apoyas en las zona, y los calientas hasta derretir el estaño.

o sino una trincheta, con cuidado.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 3, 2009)

Claro que si, solo tienes que llamar a esta persona . . .


----------



## max7845 (Jul 3, 2009)

man05drake dijo:
			
		

> Claro que si, solo tienes que llamar a esta persona . . .



Creo que me sale mas barato comprar un des-soldador jajajaja xd...


----------



## max7845 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ya saque el estaño dándole con lana de acero hasta que saliera.. y luego limpie esa parte con un poco de acetona y listo..


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

si lo que quieres es quitar la gota de estaño,calientala y rapido le das un golpecito boca a bajo y se cae la gota a la mesa o al suelo. a veces funciona muy bien.


----------

